# bull float+power line=gzzzzzzzzt



## asbestos (Mar 22, 2006)

A phinisher got zapped on a job here the other day. ran the end of his phloat into a high voltage line. Talked to someone who was there, the guy survived but got a bit well done in parts. 
Watch your overhead
same when using ladders


----------

